# Brand Spankin New



## CheshireCreature (Jun 26, 2008)

I just brought home a Semi-Feral kitten in need yesterday.

However the whole breaking it in attempt was ruined because unbeknownst to me, my nieces were there and while I was at work they handled it and tried shoving it in the face of my VERY ANGRY 1 yr old Tortoiseshell female.

Is it all ruined? I've successfully calmed her down, she still hisses when I reach for her, but she lets me pet her and sleeps on me, no purring though

My older cat will only love me if I wash my hands. :evil:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, kids...what are you gonna do with 'em?  

I don't think all is lost. I do think it was a huge step backwards you'll have to work harder to get them comfortable around each other. How old is the rescued kitten? If it is very young (still playful and not very wary of adult cats) it shouldn't be too traumatized. 
Your adult cat will be the hardest to convince.
Mingle smells between the two and eventually let them see each other and supervise any together-time until you know the adult will only hiss or run away from the kitten. They may adjust and be able to get along, or they may not. Even if they don't get along, they can still coexist relatively peacefully in the same home. When they tolerate each other in the same room, you can try feeding them treats to make their together-time more desireable because "good things" (treats) happen when they are together and being nice.

Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## CheshireCreature (Jun 26, 2008)

Actually, in the expanse of the last few hours I accomplished more than I thought!

Lolita (( The new kitten)) braved coming out and went in the litterbox. Then she proceeded to eat her nummy foods (( I gave them both wet food because it's a rare treat to share the good feeling with each others scent)) And I opened another can and cajoled Karma (Older) Into eating within inches of each other.

Lolita still cries, but she's exploring the room and it's been established that all Karma will do is glare and hiss as Lolita sleeps under something Karmas fat butt can't get to.

I did not expect such progress.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a shame the children forced the issue.  Don't rush things. Just take your time. You are fortunate, but I would not try to encourage interaction between the two cats yet. Take it at the cats' pace. I would suggest keeping them in separate rooms to give them time to get used to the other one's scent. Interchange bedding and rooms also. I would give them about 10-14 days before expecting fairly tolerant behavior. Good luck.


----------



## CheshireCreature (Jun 26, 2008)

I live in a crap 1 bedroom that used to be an office, so the only door I can lock is the bathroom. I put her there while we're sleeping for the time being but I can't force her to be there all the time, So I've been in the livingroom supervising her, or I put up a little gate (( Karma can get in)) and take Karma into my room with me


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Poor kitties!  Since I used to have child neighbors who "helped" me with cat rescue, I can relate to your story. I had to put a lock on my crate to keep them from letting cats out when I wasn't looking. :lol: 

It sound like you're doing everything you need to do. All I can do is echo the other good advice you're getting. The cats will let you know when they're ready.


----------

